# what royal morphs



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

have not been bred together


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

my female spider and male mojave:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

haha lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you soo asked for that... :roll2:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

soulsucker x coral

that would be fun..


my dog is so fat, can you get liposuction for dogs? I like grapes, can I have another glass please?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

something normal people can afford lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> soulsucker x coral


and a tad expensive...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

No then, everything that 'normal' people can afford will have been bred together many times over already.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> something normal people can afford lol


thats just it...
its only the high high end stuff that hasnt/has only just been done

for the cheaper morphs, fire combos are really starting to take off now
like the firebee (fire, pastel, spider)


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

fair point alan what about lesser must be something


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> fair point alan what about lesser must be something


not really...
back to the hidden lesser gene in the "soul sucker 2" i'm afraid
or buy a hidden gene lesser for about £3k


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> thats just it...
> its only the high high end stuff that hasnt/has only just been done
> 
> for the cheaper morphs, fire combos are really starting to take off now
> like the firebee (fire, pastel, spider)



How would you produce a Firebee? Would it be a Fire x Bumblebee or a Firefly x Bumblebee? Just trying to figure if you need the double Pastel gene or not :whistling2:.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

what about pewter x lesser not that commen but its prob be done


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

corny girl said:


> How would you produce a Firebee? Would it be a Fire x Bumblebee or a Firefly x Bumblebee? Just trying to figure if you need the double Pastel gene or not :whistling2:.


just fire x bumblebee


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> How would you produce a Firebee? Would it be a Fire x Bumblebee or a Firefly x Bumblebee? Just trying to figure if you need the double Pastel gene or not :whistling2:.





> for the cheaper morphs, fire combos are really starting to take off now
> like the firebee (fire, pastel, spider)


 
think the super pastel fire spider would be a Killerfire


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

alan1 said:


> think the super pastel fire spider would be a Killerfire


actually, that sounds a nice combination, wonder what it looks like?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

very nice i would think


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> actually, that sounds a nice combination, wonder what it looks like?


imo, "off white with a pattern" like alot of 4 bangers, 
maybe brighter tho because of the fire...

genetically tho :mf_dribble:

just thought...
killerfire = firekiller = extinguisher ?........... no ?... oh well...


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

did u receive my pm alan


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> did u receive my pm alan


apologies for the delay...
had 20+ p.m's to get thru

you have p.m. !!!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

no worries mate


----------

